

We Sent 500 FOIA Requests to the NSA in 24 Hours - tsaoutourpants
https://www.mynsarecords.com/blog/2013-06-16-we-sent-500-foia-requests-to-the-nsa-in-24-hours/

======
tsaoutourpants
OP = site owner = me... happy to answer questions!

~~~
joshAg
if the nsa is part of the us military, are NSA employees and contractors
subject to UCMJ?

~~~
tsaoutourpants
An excellent question, and my speculation is this: the NSA likely has civilian
employees, civilian contractors, and military personnel. Someone like Snowden
would not be subject to the UCMJ, but other non-civilian employees may be.

